# safe to wear amber teething necklace at night?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Is it safe for baby to wear an amber teething necklace at night?

Thanks!
jessica


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

We do it. The only time dd takes it of is for her bath.


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

ds always has and we have never had a problem..


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKislandgirl* 
We do it. The only time dd takes it of is for her bath.

ditto our ds


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't put a baby to sleep with anything around their neck, but I've never used an amber teething necklace and I may just be overly cautious. How old is your baby?


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

My 2m old has worn it all the time except for baths since she was 1m. Their safety depends more on how the necklace was made, it's length, how and with who the baby sleeps, and just your general comfort level.


----------



## ShineliketheSon (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't makes me too nervous even though she sleeps with us (FYI I'm a breathing checker!) Plus it appears to irritate LO when tryin to sleep.


----------



## Mary484 (Oct 26, 2007)

What's been suggested to me is that when they are asleep, you should take it off and double it around their ankle, instead.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary484* 
What's been suggested to me is that when they are asleep, you should take it off and double it around their ankle, instead.

I like that, thanks! I'm going to do that. I'm making a teething necklace for my son tonight. Teething has not been good to him, he's already ran a couple slight fevers from it.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
Is it safe for baby to wear an amber teething necklace at night?

Thanks!
jessica

I would not take the risk.


----------



## YouKnowMe (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melamama* 
My 2m old has worn it all the time except for baths since she was 1m. Their safety depends more on how the necklace was made, it's length, how and with who the baby sleeps, and just your general comfort level.

Great points. My daughter has worn hers since she was 6 months old, every night, every day, every bath. It's never been a problem. She's over 2 and is really tiny. It just looks cute on her and has never been an issue.


----------



## LAWoman (Jul 1, 2005)

Airway obstruction through choking and strangulation are the #1 cause of accidental death in children under 1. I would absolutely not take a risk.

From the home safety council report on accidental deaths in children:

Quote:

Strangulation
Strangulation occurs among children when consumer products become wrapped around their necks. Common items include clothing drawstrings, ribbons or other decorations, necklaces, pacifier strings, and window blinds and drapery cords. [3]


----------



## mrstanimal (Sep 22, 2009)

My son wears an amber teething necklace, and we never take it off him. He also co-sleeps, which is why I feel safe with him wearing it all night. I'm very aware of him while sleeping, and feel comfortable with him wearing the necklace. It's a personal choice for everyone.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I used to leave it on all night. We cosleep, and I would check it everytime he woke to nurse. But, lately he has started finding it on his neck and bringing it up to his mouth to chew on, so I've been taking it off.


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
I like that, thanks! I'm going to do that. I'm making a teething necklace for my son tonight. Teething has not been good to him, he's already ran a couple slight fevers from it.

Blueone, Did you get amber beads? If so, can you tell me where? I want to make one too but I don't trust all the bead companies online as the prices vary so much.

Also, can someone tell me, does the necklace just need to be touching skin anywhere on the body to help with teething pain, or must it be near the baby's mouth?

TIA
Penny


----------

